# White Privilege



## slicwilly2000 (Dec 26, 2020)

I will be donating my vaccine to someone less fortunate than I.  I will voluntarily go to the back of the line.  Anyone else willing to do the same?  Post up if you would be willing to donate your vaccine to someone further back in the line.

Slic.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 26, 2020)

You can have mine my 3 kids and wife’s vaccine there is 5 gladly donated.


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 26, 2020)

Stfu with the white privilege shit man.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 26, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Stfu with the white privilege shit man.



They trying to push it on minorities first from what I’m reading and the rich whites lmao are trying to make huge donations to hospitals to get it first smh **** I should of just skipped this thread


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 26, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> They trying to push it on minorities first from what I’m reading and the rich whites lmao are trying to make huge donations to hospitals to get it first smh **** I should of just skipped this thread



There is a reason for that.
Anyways, I can't stand when anyone starts talking white privilege bullshit, I too am out this thread.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 26, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> There is a reason for that.
> Anyways, I can't stand when anyone starts talking white privilege bullshit, I too am out this thread.



Last time a lot of people were not happy cause of the threads so correct better step out lol


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Dec 26, 2020)

Ill pass in respect for my brothers back in the homeland.


----------



## Ped X (Dec 26, 2020)

I'll take all the white privileges anyone wants to give me.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 26, 2020)

What the fuk. 

White privilege bs


----------



## lfod14 (Dec 26, 2020)

White Privilege huh? You believe in Santa and the Easter Bunny too? I don't think you can rack up political pandering points here.


----------



## Jin (Dec 26, 2020)

OP is mocking white privilege and all you guys are getting your panties in a bunch because you don’t see that.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Dec 26, 2020)

Anyone can have my place in line!
All tht white privilege is bullshit!!
Theres BET, black American pageant, black/ Hispanic month,
But if you reverse tht?
Its discrimination!!


----------



## Yaya (Dec 26, 2020)

White privilege #1


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 26, 2020)

Jin said:


> OP is mocking white privilege and all you guys are getting your panties in a bunch because you don’t see that.



I get all excited and riled up when these topics come up I’m working on getting better lol


----------



## Koolio (Dec 26, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> There is a reason for that.
> Anyways, I can't stand when anyone starts talking white privilege bullshit, I too am out this thread.


I too concur with your statement...I am a retired teacher from a poor urban school district near cleveland ohio...there were poor white, hispanic and black kids in my classes...they all got the same treatment i.e free lunches, free breakfasts, free dinners and lots of excuses for their behaviors...2+2=4...there is nothing racist in it...the white kids always performed better than the black kids!...why?...who the **** knows!...the only difference was white kids predominately came from two parent households...white kids had parents that read to them and made sure they did their homework...they came to school prepared and ready to learn...the others could not have cared less...here is a true story...a black kid was misbehaving horribly for a week...I kept him after class to talk with him...after 5 minutes I could see I was getting nowhere...I said to the boy " I don't understand. I have been talking real nice to you for 5 minutes"...he replied "don't you know that 'white people' nice nice talk doesn't work on us black kids".…I said " yes I know that"...he then said " why are you doing it it"...I said "because I have to"...he said "well that is ****ing stupid"...he then walked out of the room...he reinforced what I had known virtually my entire life...the only thing blacks respect is violence!!!!!..I retired 2 months later...


----------



## BrotherIron (Dec 26, 2020)

I doubt I'll have a choice since I'd wager vaccinations will be mandatory when traveling abroad.  I don't want to be in the first iteration of the vaccine though.


----------



## transcend2007 (Dec 26, 2020)

It is amazing to me how many people equate intelligence with opinion ...  first responders and hospital staff (docs - nurses - techs - all) will be first to be vaccinated in US ... my gf is a crna and gets hers tomorrow ... its mandatory ... but also sensible policy ... those who have done no scientific research nor have medical knowledge it would be best to leave these decisions to the professionals ... watching Fox News or MSNBC or Facebook / social media are not reliable sources ... they are businesses driven by ratings period ... as citizens (and men) we are responsible ... for ourselves ... our families ... and our communities ... we need stop spreading hate ourselves and stop supporting businesses and business models who make a buck from dividing us ...


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 26, 2020)

Koolio said:


> then walked out of the room...he reinforced what I had known virtually my entire life...the only thing blacks respect is violence!!!!!..I retired 2 months later...



So basically a kid reinforces your racism, and you quit teaching. I'm personally glad you're not teaching kids anymore.

It takes a more mature human to realize that their experience is subjective and not  representative of the entire world population.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 26, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> I doubt I'll have a choice since I'd wager vaccinations will be mandatory when traveling abroad.  I don't want to be in the first iteration of the vaccine though.



If I can buy almost anything illegal I would want I’m sure I’ll find a DR that can say I took the vaccine


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 26, 2020)

Jin said:


> OP is mocking white privilege and all you guys are getting your panties in a bunch because you don’t see that.



I sure didn't see it lol, panties unbundling!


----------



## Ped X (Dec 27, 2020)

Koolio said:


> I too concur with your statement...I am a retired teacher from a poor urban school district near cleveland ohio...there were poor white, hispanic and black kids in my classes...they all got the same treatment i.e free lunches, free breakfasts, free dinners and lots of excuses for their behaviors...2+2=4...there is nothing racist in it...the white kids always performed better than the black kids!...why?...who the **** knows!...the only difference was white kids predominately came from two parent households...white kids had parents that read to them and made sure they did their homework...they came to school prepared and ready to learn...the others could not have cared less...here is a true story...a black kid was misbehaving horribly for a week...I kept him after class to talk with him...after 5 minutes I could see I was getting nowhere...I said to the boy " I don't understand. I have been talking real nice to you for 5 minutes"...he replied "don't you know that 'white people' nice nice talk doesn't work on us black kids".…I said " yes I know that"...he then said " why are you doing it it"...I said "because I have to"...he said "well that is ****ing stupid"...he then walked out of the room...he reinforced what I had known virtually my entire life...the only thing blacks respect is violence!!!!!..I retired 2 months later...



Haaaaa haaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaa
So glad you aren't teaching children anymore.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Dec 27, 2020)

I am amazed at how few people got the sarcasm until Jin pointed it out.

Slic.


----------



## Koolio (Dec 27, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> So basically a kid reinforces your racism, and you quit teaching. I'm personally glad you're not teaching kids anymore.
> 
> It takes a more mature human to realize that their experience is subjective and not  representative of the entire world population.



Stick your ass in an urban classroom for 32 years where you are evaluated based on the performance of students that don't give a shit...then you can throw words like racism at me...even black teachers experienced and dealt with the shit...most of them quit long before 32 years...to quote that student "you are ****ing stupid."....


----------



## TODAY (Dec 27, 2020)

Koolio said:


> Stick your ass in an urban classroom for 32 years where you are evaluated based on the performance of students that don't give a shit...then you can throw words like racism at me...even black teachers experienced and dealt with the shit...most of them quit long before 32 years...to quote that student "you are ****ing stupid."....


Teach got a real short fuse.

Sounds like that kid did you and the school a favor by showing you that you were in the wrong profession.


----------



## Koolio (Dec 27, 2020)

TODAY said:


> Teach got a real short fuse.
> 
> Sounds like that kid did you and the school a favor by showing you that you were in the wrong profession.


Funny...the school begged me not to retire...I had the highest growth scores not only in that building but in the district...you are missing the point...the old saying is "out of the mouths of babes"…"don't you know that white people nice nice stuff does not work on black kids"…keep cajoling and reinforcing strategies that don't work and you will have what you have...


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 27, 2020)

Koolio said:


> Stick your ass in an urban classroom for 32 years where you are evaluated based on the performance of students that don't give a shit...then you can throw words like racism at me...even black teachers experienced and dealt with the shit...most of them quit long before 32 years...to quote that student "you are ****ing stupid."....



You obviously missed out on a critical teaching opportunity in that kids development. I know teachers don't have easy jobs, and there are tough kids in all schools (my wife is a school social worker). There are some kids that we will not be able to help because of their home lives.

But to label them all because of the color of their skin is just plain ignorant.

This is a bodybuilding forum. Do you know how many great african american bodybuilders there are? Do you know we have black members of this forum?

I suggest you take your racist preaching somewhere else to an audience that will be more sympathetic. There is no place for your white supremacy here.


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Dec 27, 2020)

Sarcasm doesn’t go over so well here....lol


----------



## Spongy (Dec 27, 2020)

Koolio said:


> only difference was white kids predominately came from two parent households...white kids had parents that read to them and made sure they did their homework...they came to school prepared and ready to learn...the others could not have cared less...



Ok, so these are your words, no one elses...   This is exactly what academics and social researchers mean when they talk about white privilege...  Your non-white students came from homes and cultures that were not conducive or receptive to your or your administration's strategies for encouragement, empowerment, and discipline through absolutely zero fault of their own.  Your students could not choose their families or whether they came from single or dual parent homes.  You allowed their differences to overwhelmingly confirm your bias rather than understanding that and thinking critically about what you as an educator, mentor, and role model could do to motivate a group of individuals who did not fit you or your administration's construct of a "good" student.  



> he reinforced what I had known virtually my entire life...the only thing blacks respect is violence!!!!!



You disgust me.  I am the son of two educators who worked in urban public schools for over 40 years and can say with a high degree of confidence that if you believe the above, you failed your students and are a prime example of why there is such a division today.  I'm sure your students were already aware of the immense divide between them and others so you just took that awareness and ripped it open, exposing it for everyone to see.  

It takes a monumental shitstorm of a post for me to write more than a couple sentences.  Congratulations.


----------



## Koolio (Dec 27, 2020)

Spongy said:


> Ok, so these are your words, no one elses...   This is exactly what academics and social researchers mean when they talk about white privilege...  Your non-white students came from homes and cultures that were not conducive or receptive to your or your administration's strategies for encouragement, empowerment, and discipline through absolutely zero fault of their own.  Your students could not choose their families or whether they came from single or dual parent homes.  You allowed their differences to overwhelmingly confirm your bias rather than understanding that and thinking critically about what you as an educator, mentor, and role model could do to motivate a group of individuals who did not fit you or your administration's construct of a "good" student.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow!...as previously stated I got 2-3 years growth from my students every year!...I failed no one!...they all excelled academically...I was known and called the "fixer"...anytime a teacher had a problem in their room that problem was sent to me to deal with...I tutored after school in the students' homes for 20 years on my own time and own dime!...I know what I saw...I was head start volunteer of the year in 2014-2015...


----------



## Spongy (Dec 27, 2020)

Koolio said:


> Wow!...as previously stated I got 2-3 years growth from my students every year!...I failed no one!...they all excelled academically...I was known and called the "fixer"...anytime a teacher had a problem in their room that problem was sent to me to deal with...I tutored after school in the students' homes for 20 years on my own time and own dime!...I know what I saw...I was head start volunteer of the year in 2014-2015...



2-3 years growth is fantastic, and I have no reason not to believe you when you say that.  The concern I have is that you made the statement "the only thing blacks respect is violence."  It's my experience that growth comes from a mutual respect between student and teacher, or at least student and curriculum (I had a couple teachers I did not respect, but excelled in the courses because of my respect for the subject matter.)  My flawed interpretation of your success is that you must have found some way to reach your students in order to have the results you did.  32 years as a public educator is no joke, regardless of what district you are in.  Every district us going to have its challenges, but throw the challenges of being a educator in an urban environment into the mix and you become faced with increasingly insurmountable obstacles.  Then add budgetary concerns, poor administration, and the natural division between different groups of students and you have a powder keg.  What I'm saying is a compliment to you, but it's also to point out there must have been SOMETHING you did that your students respected.

I have never taught at the K-12 level, just observed the toll it can take on the educators.  I have, however, been an adjunct lecturer for a few years (I am employed elsewhere) and it's my experience that the most successful professors are the ones who have earned their student's respect.

My point is you must have done something to earn your student's respect in order to have the success you did, and that is always impressive given the obstacles i am certain you faced.  

Now, if you come back and say you earned your student's respect through violence I'm probably going to have to get you liquored up so I can hear the stories.  

Make no mistake, I vehemently disagree with your statement that blacks only respect violence...  But it's ok to disagree.  That's one of the great things about living free.


----------



## Ped X (Dec 27, 2020)

Koolio = best teacher ever.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 27, 2020)

I love my white privilege


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Feb 20, 2021)

Jin said:


> OP is mocking white privilege and all you guys are getting your panties in a bunch because you don’t see that.



This. Reading comprehension not even once


----------



## German89 (Feb 21, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> I love my white privilege


I love your no white guilt.


----------



## ftf (Feb 21, 2021)

Expectations. What our society expects from us is often what we expect for ourselves. The white kids are expected to do better in life. The black kids and parents may not expect success or see it as unattainable.  
My first time in prison I was thrown in to the state penitentiary (a cage) and expected to behave like an animal. I adapted to my environment and to the expectations that were set out for me. I behaved like an animal.
My *last* time in prison I was sent to federal prison where I ended up in a program that had higher expectations for my behavior and challenged me to grow emotionally. I completed the program and got out early.
We have to let our kids know that there is an expectation for _*all*_ of them to be successful.


----------

